# Any other ROMs like PACman?



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

So I love PACman. I love the feature set, I don't like having to choose between different ROMs that all have features I want.

Anyway, my problem is PACman has some stability issues. I'm running the last nightly judged to be stable by the comments in the PACman XDA thread and its already either frozen or hot booted four times in the 36 hours I've been running it. I'm using the KT kernel, the new updated one, not sure if that's a factor (actually going to test that now that Ive thought of it).

Anyway, so my main question is are there any other ROMs out there like PACman? By that I mean ROMs that take all the cool features of other ROMs and puts it all in one.

Also, any PACMAN tips would be appreciated

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

